# Bikerinnen aus der Pfalz gesucht!



## zena (9. März 2013)

Hi Mädels,

wo seid ihr? Ich suche Bikerinnen aus dem Pfälzerwald, Rhein-Neckar-Dreieck, Kaiserslautern die gerne technische Trails fahren. 
Wenn ihr Spaß an Bergauf-Bergab auf pfälzer Trails sucht bitte meldet euch!

Viele Grüße
Zena


----------



## 4mate (9. März 2013)

cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (10. März 2013)

Hi Zena,
lange nichts gehört! Ich wohne jetzt etwas näher an der Pfalz  Ich arbeite mich heran.
LG Bettina


----------



## zena (10. März 2013)

Mädels!
es ist Frühling, die Trails sind (fast) furztrocken und die blassen Waden haben die ersten Sonnenstrahlen abgekriegt. Schön wars heute im Wald!

 @Bettina: wann kommste mal vorbei?


----------



## Bettina (12. März 2013)

Im Moment müßtest du sehr langsam fahren, damit ich mitkommen kann... Ich war lange krank...
Am kommenden Wochenende könnte ich nur Sonntag, Samstag ist schon vergeben.
Gruß Bettina


----------



## zena (12. März 2013)

am 16/17.3 kann ich mal gar net, da bin ich selbst leider verplant...hmmm mein Kallender sagt irgendwie 13/14.4


----------



## Bettina (13. März 2013)

Passt  dann bin ich auch schon wieder etwas fitter (hoffe ich).

Ich würd mich freuen, wenn es klappt. Ich bin vorher noch mit 9 Mädels in Merzalben zum Radeln.  Aus der Truppe kommt bestimmt gerne eine mit.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Mausoline (21. April 2013)

Hallole,

habt ihr irgendwie ne Tour geplant in nächster Zeit????

Ich muss mal wieder was anderes fahren, vielleicht käme ich dazu


----------



## Bettina (26. April 2013)

Hallo Mausoline,
wir haben noch nichts verabredet. Mich hat jetzt eine kleine OP wieder um drei Wochen zurück geworfen. So fiel der April für mich wieder aus.
Aber bald ist ja Mai 
Ich hoffe, da geht was!

LG Bettina


----------



## samafa (30. April 2013)

Wenn ihr noch eine Anfängerin  ohne Fahrtechnikkurs mitnimmt, wäre ich dabei.


----------

